# 從 (文言, 跟隨或使跟隨)



## raymondaliasapollyon

請問以下的題目，對於一個沒讀過其出處文章的人，能夠憑語法知識答對嗎？

以下「從」字的解釋，哪一選項與其他選項並「不」相同？
: （A）何用識夫婿？白馬「從」驪駒。
: （B）古之聖人，其出人也遠矣，猶且「從」師而問焉。
: （C）楚襄王「從」宋玉、景差於蘭臺之宮。
: （D）一日，風雪嚴寒，「從」數騎出，微行，入古寺

Moderator's Note
question source:
基隆市 98 學年度
市立高中國中部暨國民中學
新聘教師聯合甄選
國文科試題


----------



## Skatinginbc

應該能猜到是 (B).  猛然一看, 這些「從」大概都有 "跟隨" 的含義。但誰跟誰呢?

(B) 從師 ==> 跟隨老師 (老師是領導)
(C)  楚襄王從宋玉、景差 ==> 楚襄王是個 "王", 應該是領導, 宋玉、景差應是跟班
(D)  從數騎出 ==> 數騎應是跟班.

(C) 和  (D) 一致, (B) 與眾不同, 因此答案必定是 (B)。至於 (A), 看懂看不懂都無所謂, 反正已有了答案。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 應該能猜到是 (B).  猛然一看, 這些「從」大概都有 "跟隨" 的含義。但誰跟誰呢?
> 
> (B) 從師 ==> 跟隨老師 (老師是領導)
> (C)  楚襄王從宋玉、景差 ==> 楚襄王是個 "王", 應該是領導, 宋玉、景差應是跟班
> (D)  從數騎出 ==> 數騎應是跟班.
> 
> (C) 和  (D) 一致, (B) 與眾不同, 因此答案必定是 (B)。至於 (A), 看懂看不懂都無所謂, 反正已有了答案。


万一看不懂的A中，“从”是“服从”的意思呢……？


----------



## Skatinginbc

我若是學生，便會賭出題者為避免爭議,  不會把 "follow X" (從師) 和 "be accompanied by" (從數騎 ) 混為一談.  換句話說, 我會賭 (A) 不可能是 "服從".   (A) 要是改成「東方千余騎，夫婿居上頭。何用識夫婿？白馬從驪駒」就更不可能被猜錯了。


----------



## SuperXW

我可能不知所措。因为在现代文中，无论是“我跟领导一起视察”，还是“领导跟我走遍了工厂”，“跟”都是一个意思……
换句话说，用“follow”还是"be accompanied"只是因为身份地位造成的措辞不同，现场的实际动作可能没区别？
除非“从师”的“从”不理解成follow，理解成learn from之类的，那还可以感受到些区别。


----------



## Skatinginbc

「從師」是跟随受學 (跟著學) ,  而其他選項說的是隨行 (跟著走) 。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

" 跟著. . . . . . 學 " 和 " 跟著. . . . . . 走" 其實有共同的語意，只不過前者是比喻的用法。

這題的問題在於，"從" 本來是 "跟隨"（follow） 的意思，但A、 C 和 D選項的"從" 在來源文章中表  "使 ......  跟隨" （cause ... to follow），意思就是 "率領...., 帶領......"。

這種解釋要去看這些句子的出處的上下文才知道的，不然光看這四句話，將 "從" 解釋為 "跟隨" 也說得通。
可是考試是直接從不同的（甚至是學校沒教過的）文章中選四個句子，就要考生判斷 "從" 的意思，可是 "跟隨" 和 "帶領" 幾乎是相反的意思。就算了解古漢語的語法特性，考生在沒有上下文、又沒看過這些文章的情況下是不可能知道正確答案的。 許多答對這一題的人不是因為知道這幾句話裡的 "從" 正確的語意，而是因為 B 項明顯是個比喻的用法。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 要去看這些句子的出處的上下文才知道的，不然光看這四句話，將 "從" 解釋為 "跟隨" 也說得通。


(D) 的「微行」（帝王或顯貴者為隱匿身分，便裝出行）已說出主語的顯貴身分， 應是帶著跟班，而不是跟在別人屁股後面走。 當然，要是「左忠毅公視學京畿，一日，風雪嚴寒，從數騎出微行，入古寺」，就更清楚了。
(C) 的「王」已說出主語是帝王。宋玉、景差隨駕於蘭臺之宮。引更多原文，好像增助不大。
(B) 的「從師」是固定成語，給的語境已充分，不需更多上下文。
真正嚴重缺乏上下文的是  (A) 。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

如果不知道全文而只看这几句话，A选项看不出来谁跟随谁。B C D三个选项中谁跟随谁是非常清晰的，B与CD不同，答案必然是B。这是单选题，只要能解析其中任意三个选项就可以确定答案了。不存在多选的可能。

其实A选项出自教科书，默认学生是背诵过全文的，至少要熟读全文。所以A选项也不算难为人。

总的来说，这种题呢，有点难度，但也不算多难。对专业考试的学生来说，这种题完全可以做“专项突破”。记住“从”有“跟随”和“使跟随”两个相反的字义，明确区别字义的关键点是“地位低的人‘从’地位高的人”，然后找几十个带“从”字的例句，专项练习。大概半节课就可以搞定了吧。

对任何一个有一定古文基础的成年人进行类似的专项训练，用几十个句子练习，二三十分钟的时间吧，我相信也不会再困惑于“从”字的字义。

不要低估“考试机器”，也不要低估训练的意义。

没有专门训练过，这种题做不出来很正常。但每个学生都是要专门训练的，做不出来，确实是不合格。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

地位高的人 也可以 跟從 地位低的人 ，尤其在前者不認識路，後者帶路的情況下。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

大部分文章都是语意清晰的。你先找一个分不清谁跟从谁的例子来再说……我古文读得算多的，从字字义不清晰的，还没有遇到过。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 地位高的人 也可以 跟從 地位低的人 ，尤其在前者不認識路，後者帶路的情況下。


 那會是 「楚襄王随宋玉、景差至蘭臺之宮。 」


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

真不知道誰規定 地位高的人作主語用 "隨"，地位低的人用 "從"。



retrogradedwithwind said:


> 大部分文章都是语意清晰的。你先找一个分不清谁跟从谁的例子来再说……我古文读得算多的，从字字义不清晰的，还没有遇到过。



但這題剛好就不那麼清晰。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这没办法讨论了。听我的，做上几十个专项练习，然后你就不会觉得这种题难了。。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

有哪個專項練習或參考書說"從" 作 "跟. . . . . . 走" 解釋時其主語不能是 地位高的人？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

去看初高中语文教辅吧。里面应该对从字有专门讲解的。从字应该是文言文重点字词，都是专门讲解的。

你觉得难，只是因为水平已经退化到达不到高考要求而已。很正常，高考的时候是人生的知识巅峰嘛。以前我还看得懂电路图呢，现在也都看不懂了。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 去看初高中语文教辅吧。里面应该对从字有专门讲解的。



如果有，你就舉出來。等你擁有語言學碩博士學位後，你就會發現很多事不是理所當然；凡事都得講證據。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

你就不能自己搜索一下……百度里资料一堆……还什么不是理所当然的……自己都不知道搜索……根本不用语言学学位，上过初高中就行了。

https://m.ruiwen.com/news/72101.htm
初三重点文言文词汇138个，里面就有从字。

其他的不多说了。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

但裡面並沒 說"從" 作 "跟. . . . . . 走" 解釋時其主語不能是 地位高的人。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

不说了。本来就是初中考纲里要求掌握的重点词汇。从哪个角度考从字都不超纲。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

你還是沒說，那個網頁上哪裡說  "從" 作 "跟. . . . . . 走" 解釋時其主語 不能 是 地位高的人？


----------



## Skatinginbc

賓客 (noun)
賓客 (causative verb) : 以...為賓客, 以賓客之禮對待...
賓客其父: 以賓客之禮對待他的父親

從 (ㄗㄨㄥˋ noun): 隨侍的人。
從 (ㄗㄨㄥˋ causative verb): 以...為隨侍, 讓...隨侍
楚襄王從 (ㄗㄨㄥˋ) 宋玉、景差: 楚襄王讓宋玉、景差隨侍

蘇轍《黃州快哉亭記》楚襄王*從*宋玉、景差於蘭台之宮，有風颯然至者，王披襟當之 = 宋玉《風賦》楚襄王遊於蘭台之宮，宋玉、 景差*侍*。有風颯然而至，王乃披襟而當之


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 前者不認識路，後者帶路的情況下。





Skatinginbc said:


> 那會是 「楚襄王*随*宋玉、景差至蘭臺之宮。 」





raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 真不知道誰規定 地位高的人作主語用 "隨"，地位低的人用 "從"。


我是說在這語境下，會自然用 "随", 而非 "從", 因 "随" 不會造成歧義, 而 "從" 有 causative verb 的功能。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

造成歧義與否的確是一種可能的解釋。不過我在想這種 causativization 在古漢語中能不能也用在 "隨" 這個動詞上。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 如果不知道全文而只看这几句话，A选项看不出来谁跟随谁。B C D三个选项中谁跟随谁是非常清晰的，B与CD不同，答案必然是B。这是单选题，只要能解析其中任意三个选项就可以确定答案了。不存在多选的可能。
> 
> 其实A选项出自教科书，默认学生是背诵过全文的，至少要熟读全文。所以A选项也不算难为人。
> 
> 总的来说，这种题呢，有点难度，但也不算多难。对专业考试的学生来说，这种题完全可以做“专项突破”。记住“从”有“跟随”和“使跟随”两个相反的字义，明确区别字义的关键点是“地位低的人‘从’地位高的人”，然后找几十个带“从”字的例句，专项练习。大概半节课就可以搞定了吧。
> 
> 对任何一个有一定古文基础的成年人进行类似的专项训练，用几十个句子练习，二三十分钟的时间吧，我相信也不会再困惑于“从”字的字义。
> 
> 不要低估“考试机器”，也不要低估训练的意义。
> 
> 没有专门训练过，这种题做不出来很正常。但每个学生都是要专门训练的，做不出来，确实是不合格。


我怎么觉得retro完全没有在讲理呢……
即使通过训练能做对考试题是事实，也不代表解释合理。
“跟随”“使跟随”两个相反的含义，是怎么集合到一个字上的？就看地位？
地位高的人只能“使别人跟随”？那他就不能“跟随别人”吗？
Skating的解释还是有道理的，但你这个“练过就会了，不会就说明水平不行，水平不行懒得跟你废话”的态度真不算讲理。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 我在想這種 causativization 在古漢語中能不能也用在 "隨" 這個動詞上。


不能。古漢語的 "使動化" (causativization) 是使不及物動詞 (e.g., intransitive "進" ==> "進之" as in "求也退, 故進之") 或名詞 (e.g., noun "老" ==> 老 verb 吾老以及人之老, 幼 verb 吾幼以及人之幼) 變成使動動詞.  "隨" (as in 子行而我隨之) 不僅是及物, 而且不像 "從" 可用作名詞。如前所述 (see #27),  "從" 作為使動動詞是由名詞 "從"  (ㄗㄨㄥˋ) 變來的。

因此, 
使動動詞的 "從":
何用識夫婿？白馬從(ㄗㄨㄥˋ)驪駒。
楚襄王從(ㄗㄨㄥˋ)宋玉、景差於蘭臺之宮。
一日，風雪嚴寒，從(ㄗㄨㄥˋ)數騎出，微行，入古寺 

及物動詞的 "從":
古之聖人，其出人也遠矣，猶且從(ㄘㄨㄥˊ)師而問焉。 
道不行，乘桴浮于海，從(ㄘㄨㄥˊ)我者其由與？


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

大多數的使動動詞都是從不及物動詞變來的，但是有少部分似乎從及物動詞變來，例如：

晉侯飲趙盾酒。（不是晉侯喝了趙盾的酒，而是晉侯讓趙盾喝酒）

哪些動詞可以變成 causative verb 得一個一個記嗎？還是普遍都可以？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> 我怎么觉得retro完全没有在讲理呢……
> 即使通过训练能做对考试题是事实，也不代表解释合理。
> “跟随”“使跟随”两个相反的含义，是怎么集合到一个字上的？就看地位？
> 地位高的人只能“使别人跟随”？那他就不能“跟随别人”吗？
> Skating的解释还是有道理的，但你这个“练过就会了，不会就说明水平不行，水平不行懒得跟你废话”的态度真不算讲理。


我只能说，读多了古文，理解这些毫无难度，也没有任何歧义。如果理解出了歧义，只能说明读得不多。。。

这个本来就需要训练。一共就没见过几个“从”字例句，就觉得自己正确无误又不接受别人的看法，我只能评价一句，“年轻人的问题是想得太多而读书太少”。

最后强调一下，从字是浙江初中生文言文的重点字词。。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> 我可能不知所措。因为在现代文中，无论是“我跟领导一起视察”，还是“领导跟我走遍了工厂”，“跟”都是一个意思……
> 换句话说，用“follow”还是"be accompanied"只是因为身份地位造成的措辞不同，现场的实际动作可能没区别？
> 除非“从师”的“从”不理解成follow，理解成learn from之类的，那还可以感受到些区别。


想起来这么两句话。
张部长走了出来，（后面）跟随着一堆小干部。
一堆小干部走了出来，跟随着张部长。

两句都是用得“跟随”，但谁跟随谁是不同的。这种用法和文言文中的“从”字非常相似。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 大多數的使動動詞都是從不及物動詞變來的


為什麼？因要避免混亂.
喝酒吃肉..."吃" 若可當使動動詞,  會引起混亂, 譬如: 晉侯吃趙盾 ==> 晉侯使趙盾吃, 還是晉侯吃了趙盾?

"隨之" 是跟随他, 還是使之隨? "隨" 若當使動動詞, 便會天下大亂.

"晉侯飮趙盾" 不會引起混亂, 因為趙盾不是液體,  沒法喝趙盾.
飮 (ㄧㄣˋ 去聲) , 不是 "使飮" (灌人酒, 令人喝), 而是 "賜飮" (供給飮料, 以酒款待), 將流質食品給人或動物喝。因是供給之類的動詞 (如英語 "give"), 後可接雙賓語 (direct object + indirect object), 並非 "使動動詞" (causative verb)--對賓語含有致使性, 使賓語發生該動作。

「天雨(ㄩˋ)粟」不是 "天使粟下雨" 而是 "天落下粟"。這也不是"使動動詞"。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> 為什麼？因要避免混亂.
> 喝酒吃肉..."吃" 若可當使動動詞,  會引起混亂, 譬如: 晉侯吃趙盾 ==> 晉侯使趙盾吃, 還是晉侯吃了趙盾?



不過 "食" 有使動用法：

將戰，華元殺羊食士。( (左傳﹒宜公二年)



Skatinginbc said:


> "晉侯飮趙盾" 不會引起混亂, 因為趙盾不是液體,  沒法喝趙盾.
> 飮 (ㄧㄣˋ 去聲) , 不是 "使飮" (灌人酒, 令人喝), 而是 "賜飮" (供給飮料, 以酒款待), 將流質食品給人或動物喝。因是供給之類的動詞 (如英語 "give"), 後可接雙賓語 (direct object + indirect object), 並非 "使動動詞" (causative verb)--對賓語含有致使性, 使賓語發生該動作。



有人解釋為 "讓趙盾喝酒"。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

饮字，后面接饮料，意思是喝；后面接人或动物，是使饮的意思。食字也一样。

先秦多次出现“饮之酒”，都是“使他喝酒”的意思。“饮赵盾酒”，读多了先秦古文，意思一秒钟就理解了。没有任何歧义。

打个补丁。牛马可以吃其他东西也可以被吃，所以食牛马还是有歧义的。但牛马不能被喝，饮牛马没有歧义。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 我只能说，读多了古文，理解这些毫无难度，也没有任何歧义。如果理解出了歧义，只能说明读得不多。。。
> 
> 这个本来就需要训练。一共就没见过几个“从”字例句，就觉得自己正确无误又不接受别人的看法，我只能评价一句，“年轻人的问题是想得太多而读书太少”。
> 
> 最后强调一下，从字是浙江初中生文言文的重点字词。。




你查閱任何字典或參考書，都找不到 "「從」作 "跟著......走"時，主語的地位一定比賓語低" 的說法。就算 "從"這個字是中學文言文的重點字，但那種說法並不是課本或參考書上的內容。你可以在現有的參考書上找到三兩個例子，但憑幾個例子就對有千年歷史的古文做出判斷，我認為有  faulty generalization 的風險。這就好像某個老外看到一間小學裡的老師都是女的，就以為 "老師"一定指 female teacher 一樣。

當然，我不是說你那個說法是錯的，但需要大量的語料佐證。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

没兴趣科普。自己去查。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "食" 有使動用法


食 (ㄕˊ noun): 吃的東西。==> 食(ㄙˋ): 拿食物給人或牲畜吃, 飼養.
飲 (ㄧㄣˇ noun): 可喝的流質食物 ==> 飲 (ㄧㄣˋ): 拿流質食品給人或動物喝.
然而, "吃" 不能作為名詞 (吃的東西)。 "隨" 也不能作為名詞 (跟随的人)。

華元殺羊食(ㄙˋ) 士 = 華元殺羊以饗士 ( 以食款待士卒), 給士卒食物, 養士卒。   
食(ㄙˋ): 拿食物給人或牲畜吃, 同「飼」。 「飼」 是"使動動詞"嗎?


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

古文會用 "吃" 這個動詞嗎？

你是不是認為使動動詞 的發音一定得和 來源動詞一樣？


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 你是不是認為使動動詞 的發音一定得和 來源動詞一樣？


不是
我只是漸漸覺得這些動詞變化沒法籠統地概括於 "使動動詞"的blanket之下


----------



## YangMuye

Skatinginbc said:


> 「從師」是跟随受學 (跟著學) , 而其他選項說的是隨行 (跟著走) 。


我觉得Skatinginbc说到了重点。这个本质区别不是使动用法，而是语义不同。
我们受母语中文的影响，所以自然而然把他们归为同一个字“从”，但非中文母语的人可能更容易意识到他们的区别。
从师 = to study under a teacher
---
上网上一查，原来这道题目很出名，解说全部注重于“使动”用法。
我觉得这个说法有待商榷。中文之为独立语，形态标记完全脱落，无法完全区分“词类”跟“活用”。
使动用法虽然极具生产性，但如果推而广之将一切及物动词都归结为使动用法，未免太过牵强。
进而如果将“惊天地，泣鬼神”这个的用法都当成“使动用法”，我是无论如何也无法接受的。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 想起来这么两句话。
> 张部长走了出来，（后面）跟随着一堆小干部。
> 一堆小干部走了出来，跟随着张部长。
> 
> 两句都是用得“跟随”，但谁跟随谁是不同的。这种用法和文言文中的“从”字非常相似。



不一樣。"（后面）跟随着一堆小干部" 的 "跟隨" 比較像 unaccusative verb，如果可以說 "张部长跟随着一堆小干部" 並表達"帶領" 的語義，"跟隨" 才類似 " 楚襄王從宋玉、景差於蘭臺之宮 " 的 "從"。

如果真要拿現代漢語來比，會讓人覺得  "「從」表 "跟著.....走" 時，主語的地位比賓語低" 的規定很古怪：

金瞳笑了笑道。 “嗯，好吧，金公子那我就去看一看好了。”花蕊点了点头，随后*跟从店小二*去看房间了。毕竟她一个女流之辈，对住的地方还是有比较高的要求的

這裡 "跟從" 的主語，即花蕊，她的地位應該比店小二高，後者服務前者。



Skatinginbc said:


> 不能。古漢語的 "使動化" (causativization) 是使不及物動詞 (e.g., intransitive "進" ==> "進之" as in "求也退, 故進之") 或名詞 (e.g., noun "老" ==> 老 verb 吾老以及人之老, 幼 verb 吾幼以及人之幼) 變成使動動詞.  "隨" (as in 子行而我隨之) 不僅是及物, 而且不像 "從" 可用作名詞。如前所述 (see #27),  "從" 作為使動動詞是由名詞 "從"  (ㄗㄨㄥˋ) 變來的。
> 
> 因此,
> 使動動詞的 "從":
> 何用識夫婿？白馬從(ㄗㄨㄥˋ)驪駒。
> 楚襄王從(ㄗㄨㄥˋ)宋玉、景差於蘭臺之宮。
> 一日，風雪嚴寒，從(ㄗㄨㄥˋ)數騎出，微行，入古寺
> 
> 及物動詞的 "從":
> 古之聖人，其出人也遠矣，猶且從(ㄘㄨㄥˊ)師而問焉。
> 道不行，乘桴浮于海，從(ㄘㄨㄥˊ)我者其由與？



楚襄王*從(ㄗㄨㄥˋ)*宋玉、景差於蘭臺之宮。
一日，風雪嚴寒，*從(ㄗㄨㄥˋ)*數騎出，微行，入古寺

請問上述 "從"的發音（四聲zong ）是從哪裡看到的？
網上的資料似乎認為上述的  "從"  是從及物動詞 "從" 變來的。

从的文言文解释及意思-文言文字典

[Moderator's Note]

「金瞳笑了笑道 [...] 有比較高的要求的」
引自小說《神冥屠虐》


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 楚襄王*從(ㄗㄨㄥˋ)*宋玉、景差於蘭臺之宮。
> 一日，風雪嚴寒，*從(ㄗㄨㄥˋ)*數騎出，微行，入古寺
> 
> 請問上述 "從"的發音（四聲zong ）是從哪裡看到的？


台灣高級中等學校 (高中、高職、高工、高商) 的教學大綱講義, 譬如:
(1) 彰化師範大學附屬高工
(2) 基隆海事 (今年8月1日正式改隸為「海大附中」)
(3) 光華高工
(4) 溫心 (teacher.whsh.tc.edu.tw)--國文教師部落網
(5) 臺北育達高職國文教材教法 (p. 81):
使跟從、帶著，音ㄗㄨㄥˋ。動詞。
1 沛公旦日「從」百餘騎來見項王。（鴻門之宴）語譯：沛公第二天帶著一百多匹騎馬的侍兵來拜見項羽。
2 昔楚襄王「從」宋玉、景差於蘭臺之宮。（黃州快哉亭記）語譯：從前楚襄王帶著宋玉、景差在蘭臺之宮。
3「從」數騎出。（左忠毅公軼事）語譯：帶著幾個騎馬的侍兵出門。
(6) 花蓮高商課程講義:
音（　ㄗㄨㄥˋ　）
(動) 使……跟隨、即帶領
1. 昔楚襄王從宋玉、景差於蘭臺之宮。
2. 一日，風雪嚴寒，從數騎出，微行，入古寺。（方苞〈左忠毅公軼事〉）
(形) 堂房親屬中比至親稍疏的    〈春夜宴從弟桃花園序〉。

To name just a few.  懶得列了.

蘇轍《黃州快哉亭記》「楚襄王*從*宋玉、景差*於*蘭台之宮」是 宋玉《風賦》「楚襄王*遊於*蘭台之宮，宋玉、 景差*侍*」的 paraphrase.  顯然, "從" 指的是 "be escorted by, be accompanied by (a retinue or an entourage of bodyguards, assistants, servants, etc.)".  「楚襄王*從*宋玉、景差*於*蘭臺之宮」 不等於「楚襄王*帶領*宋玉、景差*到*蘭臺之宮。 」 前者強調遊*於*蘭臺宮時, 宋玉、景差一旁*随侍*。後者 (i.e., 帶領...到) 強調到目的地的過程。「有風颯然至者，王披襟當之」是遊於蘭臺宮時發生的, 而不是去的途中發生的.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

你舉的網頁 有些也把 "從" 當作 "帶領"。台灣中研院的漢語大字典也列了使動用法，並認為發音是  ㄘㄨㄥˊ ：

（一）ｃｏｎｇ２《廣韻》疾容切，平鍾從。東部。

（１）隨行；跟隨。《說文‧人岙人部》：“從，隨行也。”《論語‧公冶長》：“道不行，乘桴浮于海，從我者其由與﹖”《史記‧項羽本紀》：“張良是時從沛公。”唐杜甫《石壕吏》：“老嫗力雖衰，請從吏夜歸。”

（２）追逐。《書‧湯誓》：“夏師敗績，湯遂從之。”孔傳：“從，謂逐討之。”《詩‧齊風‧還》：“並驅從兩肩兮。”毛傳：“從，逐也。獸三歲曰肩。”《左傳‧成公十六年》：“晉韓厥從鄭伯，其御杜溷羅曰：‘速從之﹖其御屢顧，不在馬，可及也。’”杜預注：“從，逐也。”

（３）隨圽㶊目；接圽㶊目。《左傳‧隱公六年》：“長惡不悛，從自及也。”杜預注：“從，隨也。”《史記‧夏本紀》：“不如言，刑從之。”司馬貞索隱：“謂不用命之人，則亦以刑罰而從之。”唐皮日休《補周禮九夏系文》：“此歌之大者，載在樂章。樂崩，亦從而亡。”

（４）隨從者。《廣雅‧釋詁一》：“從，使也。”《書‧冏命》：“其侍御僕從，罔匪正人。”《世說新語‧方正》：“在御道逢匡術，賓從甚盛。”

（５）*率；帶領*。《韓非子‧難三》：“夫六晉之時，知氏最強，滅范、中行而從韓、魏之兵以伐趙。”三國魏曹植《苦思行》：“鬱鬱西嶽巔，石室青𠾭熷忽與天連；中有耆年一隱士，鬚髮皆皓然；策杖從我游，教我要忘言。”


中研院語言所「搜詞尋字」語庫查詢系統

我認為 随侍某人也有點跟隨某人的意味（主人走到哪就服侍到哪），把 "從" 解釋為使動用法 "使......跟隨" （即帶領）沒什麼問題。 蘇轍《黃州快記》的「楚襄王*從*宋玉、景差*於*蘭台之宮」固然是 宋玉《風賦》「楚襄王*遊於*蘭台之宮，宋玉、 景差*侍*」的 paraphrase ，但前者必定是後者的 perfect paraphrase 嗎？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

YangMuye said:


> 如果将“惊天地，泣鬼神”这个的用法都当成“使动用法”，我是无论如何也无法接受的。


使动用法只是为了和现代汉语区分而采用的说法。古人并不会管什么使动不使动。英语中surprise 也翻译为“使惊讶”，但英国人也不会认为这是使动用法。

惊、泣，在古人眼里只是可以对仗的普通动词罢了。只不过站在现代汉语的角度，认为其中一个是普通动词，另一个是使动用法。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> ｃｏｎｇ２《廣韻》疾容切，平鍾從。東部。（１）隨行


其發音自古就有爭議.  大徐本說文: 從, 隨行也。从辵从，从亦聲。慈用切 ==> 去聲 


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> ｃｏｎｇ２...（４）隨從者。... 《書‧冏命》：“其侍御僕從，罔匪正人。”


《教育部重編國語辭典修訂本》 
【從】  ㄗㄨㄥˋ [名 ]隨侍的人。如：「侍從」、「僕從」。
【僕從】ㄆㄨˊ　ㄗㄨㄥˋ  隨行的僕人。《書經．冏命》：「其侍御僕從，罔匪正人。」


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 使动用法只是为了和现代汉语区分而采用的说法。古人并不会管什么使动不使动。英语中surprise 也翻译为“使惊讶”，但英国人也不会认为这是使动用法。
> 
> 惊、泣，在古人眼里只是可以对仗的普通动词罢了。只不过站在现代汉语的角度，认为其中一个是普通动词，另一个是使动用法。




古人沒有 "使動用法" 或 "使動動詞" 這類的術語，不表示沒有這些概念。有沒有這些概念，要看這類詞的具體的 derivational relations 和用法。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

英国人有使动用法的概念吗？


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

YangMuye said:


> 上网上一查，原来这道题目很出名，解说全部注重于“使动”用法。
> 我觉得这个说法有待商榷。中文之为独立语，形态标记完全脱落，无法完全区分“词类”跟“活用”。



你確定上古漢語沒有形態標記？




YangMuye said:


> 使动用法虽然极具生产性，但如果推而广之将一切及物动词都归结为使动用法，未免太过牵强。
> 进而如果将“惊天地，泣鬼神”这个的用法都当成“使动用法”，我是无论如何也无法接受的。



請問你如何分析 “惊天地，泣鬼神”的語法？



retrogradedwithwind said:


> 英国人有使动用法的概念吗？



你去查一下英語中的 causative verb。套句你說的話，没兴趣科普。自己去查。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

使役动词又不是使动用法……


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

你查的是 ESL 領域的 使役动词

A preliminary analysis of causative verbs in English


----------



## Skatinginbc

「從」 有純粹的 "使動用法":

《韓非子‧難三》“夫六晉之時，知氏最強，滅范、中行而從韓、魏之兵以伐趙。” ==> 知氏真的*使*韓、魏被迫聽從,  跟隨伐趙。最後結局是韓康子、魏宣子和趙襄子結盟, 一起打敗了知伯瑤.

《苦思行》“鬱鬱西嶽巔，石室青𠾭熷忽與天連；中有耆年一隱士，鬚髮皆皓然；策杖從我游，教我要忘言。” ==> "我" 原本沒打算 "游", 是耆年隱士 "*使*我" (e.g., 要我, 勸我, 求我，建議我, 命令我，說服我, 引誘我, etc.) 跟隨他游歷一番.

翻成「*率；帶領*」會失去原文「使動」的 connotations.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

用現代漢語去翻古代漢語會失去一些味道，這應該是很正常的事吧。而且我們也不知道 蘇轍 寫那句話的時候是不是打算 完全複製 宋玉 的語意。


----------



## Skatinginbc

翻譯還可通融, 字典定義就千不該萬不該.  定義該講的不是順, 而是準.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Bilingual dictionary都有這種問題。英漢字典有，文言文字典有也不奇怪。

關於 "使...跟從" 是否跟 "率；帶領 " 相等，讓我想到語言學界在 1970 年代針對 kill 是否等同 cause ... to die 的討論。雖然兩者的確有差異，但許多英英字典到今天仍將 "cause the death of" 用於 kill 的定義中：

https://www.jstor.org/stable/pdf/25000935.pdf

https://www.jstor.org/stable/4177587?seq=1



retrogradedwithwind said:


> 记住*“从”有“跟随”和“使跟随”两个相反的字义，明确区别字义的关键点是“地位低的人‘从’地位高的人”*，然后找几十个带“从”字的例句，专项练习。大概半节课就可以搞定了吧。



禮記有一句話：大宰・大宗・*從*大祝而告於禰 

大宰和大宗的地位高於大祝，這裡的意思卻是前面兩位跟著大祝去祭告。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 禮記有一句話：大宰・大宗・*從*大祝而告於禰
> 
> 大宰和大宗的地位高於大祝...


But in this social function (i.e, 告禰) , 大祝 is the boss.  "從大祝" would not be interpreted as "使大祝從" because it is common knowledge that 大祝 is in charge of 祭祀.  The interpretation of 從 relies heavily on our common sense or background knowledge about a person's hierarchy in a particular social function.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

大祝 was in charge of the ceremony, but still, he was lower in official rank than  大宰 and 大宗. 大宰 is 百官之首.
I was saying "從大祝"  is interpreted as "follow 大祝" in contradistinction to  retrogradedwithwind 's claim that  *“地位低的人‘从 (
= follow) ’地位高的人.” *I certainly recognize 大祝's superiority over 大宰 and 大宗 *during *the ceremony, but not before.


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> I was saying "從大祝"  is interpreted as "follow 大祝" in contradistinction to  retrogradedwithwind 's claim that  *“地位低的人‘从 ( = follow) ’地位高的人.”*


I was explaining why there was no ambiguity.  If it would create ambiguity,「随」would have been used instead.

I think there is some truth in retrogradedwithwind's claim.  "地位高低" (social hierarchy) 是一個活的概念, 是看場合的, 依情境而變的.   For example,
百官之首從師問學 ==> 在 "問學" 的這個情境下，老師比百官之首地位更高.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> I certainly recognize 大祝's superiority over 大宰 and 大宗 *during *the ceremony, but not before.


It is _during_ the ceremony. Just as a wedding ceremony includes the bride walking down the aisle and taking her spot at the altar, so does the praying ceremony include "從大祝" to the altar.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> I was explaining why there was no ambiguity.  If it would create ambiguity,「随」would have been used instead.
> 
> I think there is some truth in retrogradedwithwind's claim.  "地位高低" (social hierarchy) 是一個活的概念, 是看場合的, 依情境而變的.   For example,
> 百官之首從師問學 ==> 在 "問學" 的這個情境下，老師比百官之首地位更高.



Ambiguity occurs in any language. It's a stylistic issue, not a grammatical one. Btw, even "張三食李四" would have been ambiguous and correct in Classical Chinese. If 張三 was a cannibal, the sentence is fine if taken to mean "張三 ate 李四. " As it stands, it need not be interpreted as "張三 provided food for 李四."


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> I was explaining why there was no ambiguity.  If it would create ambiguity,「随」would have been used instead.
> 
> I think there is some truth in retrogradedwithwind's claim.  "地位高低" (social hierarchy) 是一個活的概念, 是看場合的, 依情境而變的.   For example,
> 百官之首從師問學 ==> 在 "問學" 的這個情境下，老師比百官之首地位更高.



But that use of 從 in "從師"  is a figurative one. I was talking about the literal use concerning physical movement.




Skatinginbc said:


> It is _during_ the ceremony. Just as a wedding ceremony includes the bride walking down the aisle and taking her spot at the altar, so does the praying ceremony include "從大祝" to the altar.



I am not sure if  “太宰、太宗跟着太祝到殡宮祭告" was already part of the ceremony. For me, this movement presumably preceded the ceremony. Is there any reason for believing otherwise?


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> I am not sure if  “太宰、太宗跟着太祝到殡宮祭告" was already part of the ceremony.


It was part of a long list of rituals headed by 太祝, like "祝先，子從，宰、宗人從."


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "張三食李四"...If 張三 was a cannibal


If 張三 was a cannibal, I think it would have been "張三噬李四".
《汉语大词典》lists the definitions of 食人 in 第17280页 第12卷 479.  They include (1) 侍候人, (2) 供人食用, but not  吃人.  I think 食人 meaning 吃人 is a later development after 食 started to lose other meanings (e.g., 供人食用).


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

宰我問曰：「仁者，雖告之曰：『井有仁焉。』其*從*之也？」 

這裡 "從" 的主語的地位一定比井裡的人低嗎？


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> If 張三 was a cannibal, I think it would have been "張三噬李四".
> 《汉语大词典》lists the definitions of 食人 in 第17280页 第12卷 479.  They include (1) 侍候人, (2) 供人食用, but not  吃人.  I think 食人 meaning 吃人 is a later development after 食 started to lose other meanings (e.g., 供人食用).



Could it be that the editors decided to include less apparent interpretations and omit patently obvious ones?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

吃人的：
孟子，率土地而食人肉
淮南子，枕人头食人肉
史记，食舅氏之肉。

喂人的：
晏子春秋，以道食人。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 吃人的：
> 孟子，率土地而食人肉
> 淮南子，枕人头食人肉
> 史记，食舅氏之肉。
> 
> 喂人的：
> 晏子春秋，以道食人。



吃人的：

功曹為姦,采漁於吏,故虎*食*人,以象其意。
*《論衡》第十六卷 遭虎篇第四十八*


另外，如果我們說 "狼食張三"，就一定指狼吃張三嗎？萬一張三是 feral child 呢？


----------



## Skatinginbc

你提到 "古漢語" (see #23), "上古漢語" (see #45), "張三食李四" (see #55), 所以我討論的是中古之前 "人吃人" 的說法, retrogradedwithwind 舉的例子也是如此.  中古以來, "人食人" 就常見了  (e.g., 白居易《輕肥》是歲江南旱，衢州人食人).
食人的說法:
《墨子》有駭冰國者，其長子生則解而食之，謂之宜弟。==> The meaning of "食" is disambiguated with the presence of "解".
《左傳》敝邑易子而食 (intransitive, "to eat")，析骸以爨。
《史記》邯鄲之民，炊骨易子而食 (intransitive, "to eat").
《史記》趙卒不得食四十六日，皆內陰相殺食 (reciprocal, "kill and eat one another")。
《漢書》蝗蟲大起，赤地數千里，或人民相食 (reciprocal, "eat one another")，畜積至今未復。
《漢書》人相食 (reciprocal, "eat one another")，死者過半。
《三國志》大飢，人相食 (reciprocal, "eat one another")。
《後漢書》蝗災...河內人婦食夫，河南人夫食婦。==> It means "河內河南人夫婦相食"。
《後漢書》殺愛妾，以食兵將。==> 給兵將吃.
《資治通鑑》酒泉城中食盡，萬餘口皆餓死，沮渠天周殺妻以食戰士。==> 給戰士吃.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 宰我問曰：「仁者，雖告之曰：『井有仁焉。』其*從*之也？」
> 這裡 "從" 的主語的地位一定比井裡的人低嗎？


宰我問曰：「仁者，雖告之曰：『井有仁焉。』其*從*之也？」子曰：「何為其然也？君子可逝也，不可陷也; 可欺也，不可罔也。」
Scenario #1: *從 = 就*  "go to" (e.g., 就醫: 到醫生那裡看病) ==> 從之 = 到他(i.e, 落井者)那裡(營救).
宰我問道：「仁者若聽說：『井裡有人啊!』他會到落井者那裡(i.e., 井裡)營救嗎?」 孔子說: 「何必如此呢?  君子可去，但不可讓自己陷入井中。可被欺騙，但不可被愚弄。」==> 宰我問的是仁者會不會輕信人言而落入陷阱.

Scenario #2:  *從 = 随*
宰我問道：「仁者若聽說：『井裡有(仁)人啊!』他會跟随井裡的(仁)人跳入井裡嗎? 孔子說: 「何必如此呢?  君子可去，但不可讓自己陷入井中。可被欺騙，但不可被愚弄。」==> 彷彿宰我問的是仁者會不會盲從, 跟著別人跳井, 而孔子的回答有點牛頭不對馬嘴。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> 宰我問曰：「仁者，雖告之曰：『井有仁焉。』其*從*之也？」子曰：「何為其然也？君子可逝也，不可陷也; 可欺也，不可罔也。」
> Scenario #1: *從 = 就*  "go to" (e.g., 就醫: 到醫生那裡看病) ==> 從之 = 到他(i.e, 落井者)那裡(營救).
> 宰我問道：「仁者若聽說：『井裡有人啊!』他會到落井者那裡(i.e., 井裡)營救嗎?」 孔子說: 「何必如此呢?  君子可去，但不可讓自己陷入井中。可被欺騙，但不可被愚弄。」==> 宰我問的是仁者會不會輕信人言而落入陷阱.
> 
> Scenario #2:  *從 = 随*
> 宰我問道：「仁者若聽說：『井裡有(仁)人啊!』他會跟随井裡的(仁)人跳入井裡嗎? 孔子說: 「何必如此呢?  君子可去，但不可讓自己陷入井中。可被欺騙，但不可被愚弄。」==> 彷彿宰我問的是仁者會不會盲從, 跟著別人跳井, 而孔子的回答有點牛頭不對馬嘴。



哪本字典有  *從 = 就*  "go to" 的說法?
搞不好宰我的問題有意或無意間真的透漏了仁者盲從的意味，不然孔子的回答怎麼會是 "不可被愚弄"?


----------



## Skatinginbc

【廣韻.從】就也。  【禮·曲禮】謀于長者，必操几杖以從之。 
【增韻.就】從也。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

1，语言本身就是不精确的体系，活语言尤其如此。语言学规律几乎都有反例。

2，语言本身一直在发展变化。先秦汉语和东汉魏晋的汉语不一样。西汉汉语还保留了比较多先秦汉语的特点。典型例子，比如《列子》一书的年代判定。《列子》中的汉语，许多用法为先秦时代汉语所无。举例，“骨肉都融”的都字，就是新发展出来的用法，先秦没有。

3，“食人”也是类似的。先秦西汉汉语中，作吃人讲时，查到的例子都是“食人肉”，到东汉以后，“食人”的说法普遍起来。

4，食字的喂意，后来新造了一个“飤”字表示。西汉的东方朔七谏说“（介）子推自剖而飤君”，用的是飤，其实就是食。后来飤又变成飼，今天简化为饲。也许正是因为造了新字，食的使动用法用得越来越少，食人才会解释为吃人，与飤人（飼人）各负其责。

5，从的本意就是跟随，一般就翻译成跟随。只不过在文言中出现了一种特殊情况——地位高的人跟随地位低的人。这不合情理。为了解释这种不合理的现象，所以才会在当地位高的人“从”地位低的人时，把从解释为使动用法。从字的这种用法，和“跟随”在现代汉语中的用法差不多，前面已经举例子了。

6，井里有仁那段，理解上分歧太多，作为例子不合适。不过其中的从字，无论理解为最基础的字义跟随，还是理解为听从，都没问题。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> 【廣韻.從】就也。  【禮·曲禮】謀于長者，必操几杖以從之。
> 【增韻.就】從也。



現代的字典都沒列這個定義。有沒有可能 "必操几杖以從之" 的 "從" 是別的意思？

我查到這幾個定義：

<动>依傍；紧靠着。《鸿门宴》：“樊哙从良坐。” 
从的文言文解释及意思-文言文字典


（６）牽。《淮南子‧氾論》：“烏鵲之巢，可俯而探也；禽獸，可羈而從也。”高誘注：“從，猶牽也。”
中研院語言所「搜詞尋字」語庫查詢系統

有沒有可能 "從" 在 "必操几杖以從之" 和 " 其從之也" 中有不同的意思？


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 1，语言本身就是不精确的体系，活语言尤其如此。语言学规律几乎都有反例。



例外也可能表示原先的規律有問題，還沒找到 deeper generalization。



retrogradedwithwind said:


> 2，语言本身一直在发展变化。先秦汉语和东汉魏晋的汉语不一样。西汉汉语还保留了比较多先秦汉语的特点。典型例子，比如《列子》一书的年代判定。《列子》中的汉语，许多用法为先秦时代汉语所无。举例，“骨肉都融”的都字，就是新发展出来的用法，先秦没有。
> 
> 3，“食人”也是类似的。先秦西汉汉语中，作吃人讲时，查到的例子都是“食人肉”，到东汉以后，“食人”的说法普遍起来。



如果先秦西漢的古文中只查得到 “食人肉”，這有沒有可能是因為吃的方式造成的，而不是語言本身的因素造成的？ "食人肉 "可能是相對文明的吃法，例如烹飪後用刀叉吃，而 "食人" 則如同老虎般野蠻？但一般人不太可能像老虎般吃肉。如果是這樣，那先秦西漢的古文中查不到  “食人” 只是個風俗習慣或其他客觀條件造成的偶然現象，跟當時的語言習慣無關。如果 在先秦西漢的古文中 查到猛獸作主語，但依然用 "食人肉" 的例子，那才可以認定 “食人”  不是先秦西漢的語言習慣。




retrogradedwithwind said:


> 5，从的本意就是跟随，一般就翻译成跟随。只不过在文言中出现了一种特殊情况——地位高的人跟随地位低的人。这不合情理。为了解释这种不合理的现象，所以才会在当地位高的人“从”地位低的人时，把从解释为使动用法。从字的这种用法，和“跟随”在现代汉语中的用法差不多，前面已经举例子了。



問題就是不是每個人都認為 "地位高的人跟随（=跟著...... 走）地位低的人" 不合情理，請看前面店小二的例子。

"從"的使動用法 和在现代汉语中的 “跟随” 差很多，請看前面的討論。




retrogradedwithwind said:


> 6，井里有仁那段，理解上分歧太多，作为例子不合适。不过其中的从字，无论理解为最基础的字义跟随，还是理解为听从，都没问题。



根據網上查到的資料，分歧的地方不是 "從" 字的解釋；我只查到 "跟隨" 的翻譯。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

1，不要只是提出问题而让别人解答……自己有假设然后自己去验证啊……一些没头没尾的问题没办法回答，因为我给了答案你不信还非让我给证据，我没办法给啊……

2，语言就是习惯。先秦人就是那么说，把先秦的语言习惯找出来就行了，不要问我先秦为什么有这习惯……因为习惯这东西很多没办法解释。你也不要总去质疑习惯。

3食字的习惯用法说过了啊，你可以把这个当成先秦汉语的语法规则。食字后面接食物就是吃，所以说食肉。接人或动物就是喂，所以说食人，这个用法后世写成饲。
（英语单词feed, 可以说feed a dog, 也可以说a dog feeds.  但要说狗吃屎怎么说,  a dog feeds on faeces.  你要不要问为什么feed和faeces 之间要加on?  会不会是因为进食方式或者风俗习惯不一样导致的？直接说feed faeces 不行吗？）

4，从字的本意就是跟随，其他意思几乎都是从这个意思引申出来的。
樊哙从良坐，意思就是樊哙跟着张良坐下。
禽兽可羁而从也。羁是马笼头。这句意思就是禽兽可以套上笼头然后让它们跟从。

5，从字的本意就是跟随。A从B，意思就是A随着B。这是一般情况。但有时候出现这样一些句子，A从B，但A比B地位高，这时候还能翻译为A随着B吗？
皇帝出行，“从”着侍卫。你说是皇帝跟着侍卫走还是侍卫跟着皇帝走？
人出门，“从”着狗。你说人跟着狗走还是狗跟着人走？是人遛狗还是狗遛人？

在这种情况下，根据一般情理一般常识，把从字理解为使动用法，适当意译为“带领”，才合适。

别老找反例了。找到反例又如何？找到反例，那就是用从字的本意。其他情况下，地位高的人“从”地位低的人，就要理解为使动用法。

6，出个考题。
禽兽可羁而从也。这句中从，是谁从谁？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

突然想明白了，很多东西你当语法规则来记就行了，不要讨论为什么。另外和所有语法规则一样，——每个规则都不能保证没有例外。

先秦汉语语法1：
食字后面接食物就是吃，所以说食肉。接人或动物就是喂，所以说食人，这个用法后世写成饲。

语法2：
从的本意为跟随
语法2.1：
当地位高的人“从”地位低的人时，意思为使跟随。

和背英语语法一样，把这个背下来就行了。正如你不质疑英语语法一样，也别质疑先秦汉语语法。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

其實有"例外"，是因為有規則。如果沒有規則就沒有例外。有些規則其實讓人作繭自縛。例如許多華人學英語的時候學過一條規則：介詞以名詞或名詞短語為賓語。當他們要翻譯 "球從桌子下滾出來了" 時就愣住了，可能寫出 "rolled from the underside of the table" 之類的句子，卻想不到 "from under the table"。說這是例外，可是類似情形還不少，例如 from above ..., from within, to within ... 等等。

如果說 "其*從*之也 " 的 "從" 對於 "地位低的人 跟隨 地位高的人" 這個規則是例外，那許多人就會思考這個規則的必要性了。既然現代漢語（例如店小二的例子）和英語的 "A follows B to a place" 都不要求主語的地位得低於賓語，那個規定或許根本不是 "規定"，而是一種統計上的現象罷了。

關於 "食人"，剛好有個先秦的例子：

孟子：此率獸而*食人*也

有些現象不必當作語言上的"規則"。例如我們可能在 18 世紀的英語中找不到  "feed on alligators" 的例子，難道我們得說當時的英語有個規則，禁止 feed on 以爬蟲類猛獸為賓語嗎？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

从某种意义上说，规则本身就是统计学的现象啊。语言学规则尤其如此。*描述性语法，就是研究统计人们实际生活中如何运用语言从而将之确定为语法的。*

alligator 只是个名词，名词是语言学上的分类。如果你发现18世纪的英语中，feed on 后面不接名词，那这差不多就是一条语法了。

率兽食人，这个有对仗因素在，当个例外看吧。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

规则本身就是统计学 的现象 ，但统计学 的现象不見得是語言上的規則，很可能是其他因素造成的，例如風俗習慣。吃人本身就是一件罕見的事，像野獸一樣吃更加如此，例子少也就不足為奇了。但我不會當那個例子是例外。

alligator 是名词 ，但 "人" 也是名詞。實在沒有理由認為 "人肉" 才能作 "食"（作 "吃" 解釋）的賓語。

如果一個語言現象有 qualitative 的解釋，那就優於單純的統計數據。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

《山海經·南山經》:    有獸焉，其狀如狐而九尾，其音如嬰兒，能*食人*，食者不蠱。

這剛好也形容猛獸。

《史記·秦始皇本紀》:  秦王為人，蜂準，長目，摯鳥膺，豺聲，少恩而虎狼心，居約易出人下，得志亦輕*食人*。

這應該不是說秦王真的會吃人，而是比喻。無論如何，這幾個例子都顯示 "食人" 一詞的確有ambiguity；歧異不是避免某種用法的理由。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

山海经的年代非常可疑。可能历代增加的作品。

我说的食字意义区分方法，就是总结先秦汉语的现象而得出的。你要是不认同，自己去总结吧。

有多少证据说多少话。你可以瞎猜，但要靠证据把你的瞎猜给证明了。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

那史記呢？你沒有證據的話就是 " 总结先秦汉语的现象而得出的＂。別人提出證據，你就說是例外、瞎猜，你說怎麼辦啊？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

说实话，我在语言学方面已经是门外汉了，但你连规定性语法和描述性语法这两个基础概念都不知道，说明你不仅是语言学上的门外汉，你以前根本就没了解过语言学。下面这句很清楚地表明了你对语言学的无知。


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 如果一個語言現象有 qualitative 的解釋，那就優於單純的統計數據。



另外，你在文言文方面了解也非常浅薄。很多被默认为基本事实的东西，到了你这里还需要不断地重复证明，这很无聊好不好？

既不了解语言学，又不了解文言文，你到底凭什么有底气来质疑和讨论呢……讨论也不是不行，但很多都是基本事实的东西还有翻来覆去地讨论，我实在觉得很没意义……

先秦文献中，食人基本都是“饲人”的意思。本来读文献的时候，就会这么读，有什么好质疑的？一直有人问你feed feaces为啥不对，你觉得烦不烦？


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

descriptive linguistics 不一定要跟統計掛勾。請你查 P. H. Matthews 的 Concise Dictionary of Linguistics.
presciprtive 指的是非依據語料制定的語法，如同反對 preposition stranding 和你忽視語料對 "食人' 得出的規則。

我的學派是 Chomskyan 的生成語法的，根本不耍統計。



retrogradedwithwind said:


> 先秦文献中，食人基本都是“饲人”的意思。本来读文献的时候，就会这么读，有什么好质疑的？一直有人问你feed feaces为啥不对，你觉得烦不烦？



史記不算上古漢語的文獻嗎？ 你最初說"先秦西漢"  ，在我舉出史記的例子後改說 "先秦"，是不是自知理虧啊？XD


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

最后再解释一遍。不再说食字了。

先秦时代，字少，一字多义现象非常严重。食字，有两个基本意思，一是吃，二是使吃。区分这两个意思，就是看后面接什么宾语。食字后面接食物就是吃，接人或动物就是使吃。食肉和食人，两个食意思不同。

字义太多，会导致歧义。后面就采取造新字的办法，分担字义，让每个字的意义单一而清晰。

于是造了个“飤”字，用这个字表示“使吃”的意思，后面以人或动物为宾语，不以食物为宾语。例子就是东方朔的“自剖而飤君”。后面飤又变成飼，今简化为饲。
飤字看字形，就是“以食食人”的意思。这应该是某种程度上的会意字。改飤为飼，显然是改成形声字，飼读如司，司在古代有去声和入声读法。

在表达“吃”的意思时，还写作“食”。这个字义和写法一直保持到今天。

这上面只是说个大概。注意一下东方朔的年代。在东方朔之后，飤、飼、食肯定还有混用现象，有的人会区分这几个字，用飤、飼表示使吃，用食表示吃。但有的人可能故意存古，或者不在意这个，依然用食字表示使吃的意思。

我想我这么说已经够明白了。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

上面说得还是简单，真实的历史字形演变要复杂得多。这是一门学问，小学中的一种。

比如在先秦，食字究竟是怎么写的？字形如何？而在东方朔之后，在飤、飼之外，还有飴字，也可以表示“使吃”，音同。也就是说，在表示“使吃”时，有至少四种写法，食飤飼飴，读音都相同。（孔乙己说，茴香的茴字有四种写法，你都造吗？）


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 最后再解释一遍。不再说食字了。
> 
> 先秦时代，字少，一字多义现象非常严重。食字，有两个基本意思，一是吃，二是使吃。区分这两个意思，就是看后面接什么宾语。食字后面接食物就是吃，接人或动物就是使吃。食肉和食人，两个食意思不同。



除了最後一句，我同意。問題的點一直是 "人" 為什麼不能當食物？非要 "人肉" 才行？孟子那個例句被你斥為例外。給你看史記的例子，你就把描述對象限縮成 "先秦漢語"。為什麼這些"例外" 剛好都跟野獸或相關的比喻用法有關？ 



retrogradedwithwind said:


> 字义太多，会导致歧义。后面就采取造新字的办法，分担字义，让每个字的意义单一而清晰。
> ...
> 我想我这么说已经够明白了。



以上跟主要的問題無關。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我一直说的是“西汉汉语保留了相对多的先秦汉语的特点”，你自己去上面查。

我特意点出东方朔的“飤”字，就是告诉你，至少在东方朔所处的时代，食字已经分化为食和飤了。司马迁与东方朔同时，司马迁的作品已经不能当作先秦汉语的证据。（另外还要考虑到版本流传的问题，古人有没有改动司马迁对某字的写法。这个太专业了，非我能及。）

所以反例就孟子那一个。但正面例子非常多，即使在孟子中，也有“食人”“食于人”的正面例子。这已经是非常强的证据了。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 我一直说的是“西汉汉语保留了相对多的先秦汉语的特点”，你自己去上面查。



這還用你說嗎？不然學界為什麼把把西漢漢語算在 上古漢語 之內？




retrogradedwithwind said:


> 我特意点出东方朔的“飤”字，就是告诉你，至少在东方朔所处的时代，食字已经分化为食和飤了。司马迁与东方朔同时，司马迁的作品已经不能当作先秦汉语的证据。（另外还要考虑到版本流传的问题，古人有没有改动司马迁对某字的写法。这个太专业了，非我能及。）



難道也不能當作 上古漢語的證據？喔，那梅廣教授的  上古漢語句法專題研究 為什麼要討論和分析史記的句法？

食字在司馬遷的時代已经分化为食和飤了，你的意思是 "食人"因此沒有模糊性，所以可以用來表達 "吃人"？

可是又如你所說，還是有人混用。那些人都不算數就對了？他們用的都不是上古漢語？

順帶一提，mental grammar 跟 writing system 在主流語言學研究裡是脫鉤的。所以你提這些漢字的變化其實沒太大的意義。



retrogradedwithwind said:


> 所以反例就孟子那一个。但正面例子非常多，即使在孟子中，也有“食人”“食于人”的正面例子。这已经是非常强的证据了。



有一個陳述是 若 P 則 Q。你找了一百個 P 成立，Q 也成立的例子都不能證明該陳述是對的。你同時 還 必須 找 Q 若不成立，P必定也不成立的例子。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

到此为止吧。曲解我的意思还不承认，非君子所为。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

另外再教你一条，先秦汉语和上古汉语也不是等价的概念。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 另外再教你一条，先秦汉语和上古汉语也不是等价的概念。




你果然體現了魯迅所說的 阿Q精神。知道如何利用 strawman。看看我說了什麼?

 " 不然學界為什麼把把西漢漢語算在 上古漢語 之內？ " 

這句話表示 上古漢語的概念包括 先秦漢語和西漢漢語。我說過 先秦汉语等同上古汉语嗎？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

但我一直在说先秦汉语。我就没提过上古汉语这个概念。

在食字上，先秦和上古不同的。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

已经unwatch 了。别回了。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 但我一直在说先秦汉语。我就没提过上古汉语这个概念。




以下是你說的，別想抵賴啊：



retrogradedwithwind said:


> 1，语言本身就是不精确的体系，活语言尤其如此。语言学规律几乎都有反例。
> ...
> 3，*“食人”也是类似的。先秦西汉汉语中，作吃人讲时，查到的例子都是“食人肉”，*到东汉以后，“食人”的说法普遍起来。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我错了，你对。食人就是吃人的意思。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> （６）牽。《淮南子‧氾論》：“烏鵲之巢，可俯而探也；禽獸，可羈而*從*也。”高誘注：“從，猶牽也。”


這個 "從" 是使動用法, 是 "使...跟從" 的意思, 和 "*從*韓、魏之兵以伐趙" 的那個 "從"  意思是一樣的, 只不過上下文不同，翻譯因而有所不同.  套綁韁繩而使跟從, 猶如繫了鏈子牽著走.  "從" 在這個語境 (i.e., 羈)下, 猶如 "牽" (牽狗的牽).  Again, there is an unspoken connotation of hierarchy or power of control with the use of "從": 人使禽獸跟從, 人 (one that is controlling, influencing, or dominating) 牽 狗 (one that is being controlled, influenced, or dominated).
【禮·曲禮】謀于長者，必操几杖以從之。==> 把長者當禽獸牽著走, 這不是人們在這個語境下 (i.e., 謀于長者) 會說的，因此【曲禮】這句話沒有歧義, 不會是 "牽".

再說一次,
古漢語的 “從” 可能是 "跟隨", 也可能是 "使跟隨", 那麼, 人們如何判斷誰跟隨誰呢? 我的答案: 在語境中看誰有 power of control/influence (e.g., 地位高的人 have control/influence over 地位低的人, 師 over 生, 王 over 臣,  長者 over 少者, 被求者 over 求於人者...)

語境中判斷 controller vs. controlee, 或 influencer vs. influencee, 使古漢人能理解對方說的 “從” 的意思, 而不會不知所"從".  在某語境下, 會引起歧義而令人一頭霧水的用詞, 叫做 "用詞不當", 故會以別的說法(e.g., replaced with 隨) 來表達.

同理, 古漢語的 “食” 可能是 "吃", 也可能是 "供吃食", 誰吃誰也靠語境判斷.  譬如,  蝗災沒東西吃, 或者, 人被殺, 被解體分屍後, 只能被吃, 不能被餵, 這樣語境下的 "食人" 沒有歧義。然而,  "張三食李四" 會令人一頭霧水, 所以古漢語會把 "李四" 食物化 (e.g., "張三食李四之肉"), 或者, 把 "張三" 野獸化 (e.g.,《史記·秦始皇本紀》:  秦王為人，蜂準，長目，摯鳥膺，豺聲，少恩而虎狼心，居約易出人下，得志亦輕食人。)
《孟子‧梁惠王上》：「庖有肥肉，廄有肥馬，民有饑色，野有餓莩，是率獸而食人也。==> 帶領野獸吃人, 獸吃人.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 《山海經·南山經》:    有獸焉，其狀如狐而九尾，其音如嬰兒，能*食人*，食者不蠱。


我懷疑流傳過程中有抄寫錯誤:
(1) Contradictory to the stereotypical images of the nine-tailed foxes in Old Chinese: 先秦至漢, 九尾狐為瑞祥之獸, 仁德之獸 (e.g.,《孝經》德至鳥獸，則狐九尾)。==> 仁德之獸吃人??
(2) Inconsistent with the mental images evoked in the prior text: 其狀如狐 ==> small-sized, smaller than dogs; 其音如嬰兒 ==> non-threatening.  不一致則需轉折之詞 (e.g., 然, 卻), 但原文沒有.
(3) Unusual, almost ungrammatical linkage of phrases:
能食，食者不蠱 (可食用, 吃了它可不受邪氣侵害)。
能食人，食者能化人形 (會吃人, 吃了人的九尾狐能化成人形)。
能食人，食者不蠱。 ==> 由 食 (in 食人) 的 agent 突然變成 食 (in 食者) 的 patient, 這轉變太唐突，無法接受。

BTW, I was watching a slot channel and heard the host say, "_Come on, bonus us_ (= give us the bonus)."  I thought the verb transformation was quite similar to Chinese 食:
English _bonus_ (noun) ==> "_bonus_" (verb), meaning "to give XX the bonus".
Chinese 食 (noun) ==> 食 (verb), meaning "給 XX 食物吃".
English _food_ (noun) ==> _feed_ (verb), meaning "to give XX food to eat".
Some of those transformations may involve sound change or apophony (aka _ablaut_), for instance, 食 (ㄕˊ) ==> 食 (ㄙˋ) , food ==> feed.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> 這個 "從" 是使動用法, 是 "使...跟從" 的意思, 和 "*從*韓、魏之兵以伐趙" 的那個 "從"  意思是一樣的, 只不過上下文不同，翻譯因而有所不同.  套綁韁繩而使跟從, 猶如繫了鏈子牽著走.  "從" 在這個語境下 (i.e., 羈), 猶如 "牽" (牽狗的牽).  Again, there is an unspoken connotation of hierarchy or power of control with the use of "從": 人使禽獸跟從, 人 (controlling, influencing, or dominating) 牽 狗 (being controlled, influenced, or dominated).
> 【禮·曲禮】謀于長者，必操几杖以從之。==> 把長者當禽獸牽著走, 這不是人們在這個語境下 (i.e., 謀于長者) 會說的，因此這句話沒有歧義, 不會是 "牽".



有沒有可能是讓長者牽著、抓著几杖？老人家站不穩，需要几杖抓著、靠著。



Skatinginbc said:


> 再說一次,
> 古漢語的 “從” 可能是 "跟隨", 也可能是 "使跟隨", 那麼, 人們如何判斷誰跟隨誰呢? 我的答案: 在語境中看誰有 power of control/influence (e.g., 地位高的人 have control/influence over 地位低的人, 師 over 生, 王 over 臣,  長者 over 少者, 被求者 over 求於人者...)
> 
> 語境中判斷 controller vs. controlee, 或 influencer vs. influencee, 使古漢人能理解對方說的 “從” 的意思, 而不會不知所"從".  在某語境下, 會引起歧義而令人一頭霧水的用詞, 叫做 "用詞不當", 故會以別的說法(e.g., replaced with 隨) 來表達.



歧異是自然語言中的現象。避免歧異頂多只是一種風格體裁（stylistic）上的要求，不是語法上或語意層次的。例如英文寫作裡有避免 squinting modifier 的要求，但即使句子用了也不算錯，頂多是 awkward。既然語境有消除歧異（disambiguate） 的功能，即便一句話沒按照那種風格上的習慣，上下文也能讓人知道明確的語意。

Anyway, 如果暫且認同尊卑地位是流動的概念，個人的地位依據不同的情境而改變。那面對原題時依舊可能手足無措：
回來看這兩句話：

（C）楚襄王「從」宋玉、景差於蘭臺之宮。
（D）一日，風雪嚴寒，「從」數騎出，微行，入古寺

楚襄王是王，地位理當比宋玉、景差高。但由於地位的觀念是隨情境流動的，考生在沒有上下文又沒讀過來源文章的情況下，是無法判定宋玉、景差是否有特殊身分，說不定在 "蘭臺之宮" 的相關情境裡，他倆的地位比楚襄王高。所以，即便認為 "地位低的跟著地位高的走"，依舊無法排除 楚襄王的地位 比 他倆 低、"從" 在這裡的作 "跟著......" 走的解釋。

(D) 句也有同樣的問題。無法排除數騎上的是宗教領袖，地位比"微行" 的人高的可能性。




Skatinginbc said:


> 同理, 古漢語的 “食” 可能是 "吃", 也可能是 "供吃食", 誰吃誰也靠語境判斷.  譬如,  蝗災沒東西吃, 或者, 人被殺, 被解體分屍後, 只能被吃, 不能被餵, 這樣語境下的 "食人" 沒有歧義。然而,  "張三食李四" 會令人一頭霧水, 所以古漢語會把 "李四" 食物化 (e.g., "張三食李四之肉"), 或者, 把 "張三" 野獸化 (e.g.,《史記·秦始皇本紀》:  秦王為人，蜂準，長目，摯鳥膺，豺聲，少恩而虎狼心，居約易出人下，得志亦輕食人。)




我的看法是，語境（context）不一定只有一句話，在一個段落裡，"張三食李四" 的 意思通常會很清楚。所以我不認為 禁止用 "食人" 表 "吃人" 是硬性的語法規定。

如果史記時代已經有人造出類似"飼"之類的字，那原本 "食" 餵養的語意便可以交給這類字。分工的結果，用 "食人" 就不像以前那般 ambiguous 了，用來表 "吃人" 也就可以了。The scenario supports the hypothesis that  "食人"（表 "吃人）was acceptable in the grammar of Old Chinese, with the prohibition against using "食人" in the sense of "吃人" being the result of a mere stylistic consideration in writing.




Skatinginbc said:


> 我懷疑流傳過程中有抄寫錯誤:
> (1) Contradictory to the stereotypical images of the nine-tailed foxes in Old Chinese: 先秦至漢, 九尾狐為瑞祥之獸, 仁德之獸 (e.g.,《孝經》德至鳥獸，則狐九尾)。==> 仁德之獸吃人??
> (2) Inconsistent with the mental images evoked in the prior text: 其狀如狐 ==> small-sized, smaller than dogs; 其音如嬰兒 ==> non-threatening.
> (3) Unusual, almost ungrammatical, linkage of phrases:
> 能食，食者不蠱 (可食用, 吃了它可不受邪氣侵害)。
> 能食人，食者能化人形 (會吃人, 吃了人的九尾狐能化成人形)。
> 能食人，食者不蠱。 ==> 由 食 (in 食人) 的 agent 突然變成 食 (in 食者) 的 patient, 這轉變太唐突，無法接受。



That's entirely possible. But characterizations of other curious creatures in 山海經 also include "食人" in the sense of "吃人"：


有獸焉，其狀如狐，而九尾、九首、虎爪，名曰蠪蛭，其音如嬰兒，是*食人*。
少咸之山有獸焉，名曰窫窳，其音如嬰兒，是*食人*。
有獸焉，其狀如羊身人面，其目在腋下，虎齒人爪，其音如嬰兒，名曰狍鴞，是*食人*。
有獸焉，其名曰蜪，其狀如犬而蒼身，*食人*從首始。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 突然想明白了，很多东西你当语法规则来记就行了，不要讨论为什么。另外和所有语法规则一样，——每个规则都不能保证没有例外。
> ......
> 和背英语语法一样，把这个背下来就行了。正如你不质疑英语语法一样，也别质疑先秦汉语语法。


这就是我为啥不认同课堂中的语文教育。
又说是规则，又不能保证没反例，还敢自称“法”，还不许质疑。
当年学英语的时候就是，很多用法老师要求死记硬背，彻底学懂之后发现明明有背后原因，反例也能总结出原因，只是当年师生水平有限，无法解释，就只让人死记硬背。
古文我不懂，不管知识谁对，但这态度，悲哀。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 有沒有可能是讓長者牽著、抓著几杖？老人家站不穩，需要几杖抓著、靠著。


不可能. "從" 不可能是 "讓...牽著、抓著" 的意思.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 歧異是自然語言中的現象。


說話模棱兩可通常是故意的。歧異是 "不自然的語言" 的現象。消歧義是語言自然的現象.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 由於地位的觀念是隨情境流動的，考生在沒有上下文又沒讀過來源文章的情況下，是無法判定宋玉、景差是否有特殊身分，說不定在 "蘭臺之宮" 的相關情境裡，他倆的地位比楚襄王高。


"說不定", "萬一" (1/100,000 的機率)...這是扯遠了, 想太多了.  考生 are supposed to judge the meaning of "從" from the context provided in the test questions.  試題給的語境應就是考生用來判斷之所需.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 在一個段落裡，"張三食李四" 的 意思通常會很清楚。所以我不認為 禁止用 "食人" 表 "吃人" 是硬性的語法規定。


食 = 啖.  Both can mean "to eat" and "to feed".
(人) + 啖 + 某人 = (人)拿東西給某人吃.  For example,
《漢書·王吉傳》吉婦取棗以*啖*吉。
唐· 李白《俠客行》將炙*啖*朱亥，持觴勸侯嬴。
We all agree 獸食人 (meaning "獸吃人") was OK, but I still think 人食人 (meaning "人吃人") was limited to some unambiguous contexts (e.g., 解而食之，殺而食之, 相食) and strongly discouraged when the object was a person's name or a particular person (like "張三食李四").

虎毒不食(= 吃)子 vs. 母狠不食(= 飼)子 (cf. 《禮記》卜士之妻，大夫之妾，使食子。孫希旦集解:食子，使乳之也。cf.  《韓非子》樂羊以我故而*食*其子*之肉*。)


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> 这就是我为啥不认同课堂中的语文教育。
> 又说是规则，又不能保证没反例，还敢自称“法”，还不许质疑。
> 当年学英语的时候就是，很多用法老师要求死记硬背，彻底学懂之后发现明明有背后原因，反例也能总结出原因，只是当年师生水平有限，无法解释，就只让人死记硬背。
> 古文我不懂，不管知识谁对，但这态度，悲哀。


三个原因吧，教师水平，教学方法，语言本就是不精确的。

教师水平不说了，说后两个。

教学方法。有些时候，与其去学规则，不如死记硬背更有效率。A，有些内容，限于学生的智力发育水平，不太可能学会。比如拼音中的整体认读音节，当然也可以讲其中的道理，但对于五六岁的孩子来说，他们根本不可能学懂。这时候死记硬背更合适。B，规则太复杂的时候，不如死记硬背。

语言本身就是不精确的。英语语法规则中有一大堆特例、反例。比如1，动词过去式过去分词那么多不规则变形，为什么不能统一规则？2，the dress washes well 为什么不用被动语态？3, women doctors 中women 为什么要用复数？

难道这些英语语法规则中的例外、反例，就是天然可接受的，而文言文中“从”“食”的例外，就是不可接受必须吐槽的？


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> 不可能. "從" 不可能是 "讓...牽著、抓著" 的意思.



我的意思是 "以從之" 能不能解釋 "用來抓"？ 以= 用來。就像 I bought something to eat 的 "to eat"`。



Skatinginbc said:


> 說話模棱兩可通常是故意的。歧異是 "不自然的語言" 的現象。消歧義是語言自然的現象.



但歧異在不經意時也會出現，儘管頻率不高。我是說 "歧異是*自然語言*中的現象。（Ambiguity is a phenomenon of natural langauges）。
但要說 "Ambiguity is a natural phenomenon of languages"  我也不反對，因為 "自然" 不等同 "頻率高"。



Skatinginbc said:


> "說不定", "萬一" (1/100,000 的機率)...這是扯遠了, 想太多了.  考生 are supposed to judge the meaning of "從" from the context provided in the 試題.  試題給的就是考生所需用來判斷的語境.



的確是想太多。但一旦告訴學生 理解 "從" 時得考慮情境衍生出的尊卑關係，那考生就會朝那方面去想。
正是因為這種教學內容會導致 "想太多" 的情況，我不認為這種內容像某人所說的可以在義務教育中的教科書及參考書找到。




Skatinginbc said:


> ...but I still think 人食人 (meaning "人吃人") was limited to some unambiguous contexts (e.g., 解而食之，殺而食之, 相食) and strongly discouraged when the object was a person's name or a particular person (like "張三食李四").



I agree. For me, that's a stylistic consideration, but I'm curious about what constitutes a disambiguating context for "食人." Is it limited to a single sentence, or could it be something bigger? Consideration of this question also led me to think about how ambiguity of other expressions is resolved.


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 我的意思是 "以從之" 能不能解釋 "用來抓"？ 以= 用來。就像 I bought something to eat 的 "to eat"`。


不可能. "從" 不可能是 "抓" 的意思.   就算可以, 那句子結構也不是長者抓.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 难道这些英语语法规则中的例外、反例，就是天然可接受的，而文言文中“从”“食”的例外，就是不可接受必须吐槽的？



該吐槽的是將 stylistic guidance 當作 grammatical rule，以及忽視所謂 "例外"有一定的規律，其實不算真的例外。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 难道这些英语语法规则中的例外、反例，就是天然可接受的，而文言文中“从”“食”的例外，就是不可接受必须吐槽的？


我之前的吐槽是明确包括英语的……
有些知识确实是要先记，不过我还是不太认同强制要求“死记硬背”，特别是有学生提出质疑的时候，总觉得有更好的教育方法。对于网友来说，既然不是晚辈学生，那就更没有立场这样要求，可能有更好的沟通方法。毕竟语言就是沟通工具，放弃了尝试更好的沟通方式，等于放弃了研究语言。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> 不可能. "從" 不可能是 "抓" 的意思.   就算可以, 那句子結構也不是長者抓.



是我自己擅自擴大了 漢語大字典 的解釋。不然換 "依傍；紧靠" 這個解釋。句子結構為什麼不能解釋為 "長者用來靠"？
我想的是， "I bought something to eat." 裡的  "to eat" 的隱含主語得一定是 I 嗎？

牽。《淮南子‧氾論》：“烏鵲之巢，可俯而探也；禽獸，可羈而從也。”高誘注：“從，猶牽也。”
中研院語言所「搜詞尋字」語庫查詢系統

<动>依傍；紧靠着。《鸿门宴》：“樊哙从良坐。”
从的文言文解释及意思-文言文字典


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

莊子送葬，過惠子之墓，顧謂*從*者曰 . . . . . .

這裡的 "從者" 是 跟著莊子送葬的人吧？這些人比他的地位低嗎？莊子是送葬隊伍的帶頭人嗎？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> 我之前的吐槽是明确包括英语的……
> 有些知识确实是要先记，不过我还是不太认同强制要求“死记硬背”，特别是有学生提出质疑的时候，总觉得有更好的教育方法。对于网友来说，既然不是晚辈学生，那就更没有立场这样要求，可能有更好的沟通方法。毕竟语言就是沟通工具，放弃了尝试更好的沟通方式，等于放弃了研究语言。


这对老师的要求太高了。估计得硕士以上老师才能解释了。反正我估计是要被问懵了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 我想的是， "I bought something to eat."


No.  The Chinese structure in discussion is more like "I bought something to feed them."--"Them" (or 長者) is the patient, not the agent of the action.
Anyway,  my interpretation of "必操几杖以從之" is "必攜帶几杖以遷就順應長者 (的需求)".


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "從者" 是 跟著莊子送葬的人吧？這些人比他的地位低嗎？


 When we say 從者 (= 隨從人員), more likely than not we are referring to his entourage.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 莊子是送葬隊伍的帶頭人嗎？


We don't know from this context.  All we know is 莊子 probably had a higher status than the 從者 (as opposed to 同行者) he was talking to.


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 规则本身就是统计学的现象啊。


I think retrogradedwithwind was talking about "_rules of thumb_".  The grammatical rules are very simple:
食 + food ==> eat
食 + eater ==> feed
But how do we determine whether the object of the verb in a given sentence is a food or an eater?  It can only be determined from the context, and thus "_rules of thumb_" concerning judgment of the context may come in handy.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> ”花蕊点了点头，随后*跟从店小二*去看房间了。
> 
> 這裡 "跟從" 的主語，即花蕊，她的地位應該比店小二高，後者服務前者。...既然現代漢語（例如店小二的例子）和英語的 "A follows B to a place" 都不要求主語的地位得低於賓語，那個規定或許根本不是 "規定"，而是一種統計上的現象罷了。


追 "chase": [+ movement (going after), - passivity]
從 "follow": [+ movement (going after), + passivity] ==> 花蕊 "跟從" 店小二的過程是被動的, 被 "牽著鼻子走" 的.
Modern English _follow_ (從) < Old English _folgian_ 'to go after; to accompany (especially as a disciple); to serve, go with as an attendant' < Proto-Germanic _fulgijaną_ .
Modern English _follower_ (從者) < Old English _folgere _'retainer, servant, disciple, successor'

"Passivity" is a distinctive semantic feature of 從.  Words have two kinds of meaning: _denotative_ (e.g., "to go after") and _connotative_ (e.g., "passivity").  The emotional and imaginative association of "passivity" surrounding the word 從 was so strong that it underwent metaphorical extension to "obedience" (順從、服從).

"_Rules of thumb_" that help us identify "passivity" of a social role in a certain social function are critical in deciphering the word 從.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> No.  The Chinese structure in discussion is more like "I bought something to feed them."--"Them" (or 長者) is the patient, not the agent of the action.
> Anyway,  my interpretation of "必操几杖以從之" is "必攜帶几杖以遷就順應長者 (的需求)".
> When we say 從者 (= 隨從人員), more likely than not we are referring to his entourage.



Maybe I should start a new thread about "以 V 之" as a post-nominal modifier.



Skatinginbc said:


> We don't know from this context.  All we know is 莊子 probably had a higher status than the 從者 (as opposed to 同行者) he was talking to..



I'm considering whether 從者 could be taken literally as people who followed him in the funerary procession.



Skatinginbc said:


> I think retrogradedwithwind was talking about "_rules of thumb_".  The grammatical rules are very simple:
> 食 + food ==> eat
> 食 + eater ==> feed
> But how do we determine whether the object of the verb in a given sentence is a food or an eater?  It can only be determined from the context, and thus "_rules of thumb_" concerning judgment of the context may come in handy.



I agree with the rule, though not his treatment of 食人 as an exception.  The bone of contention was whether 人 can be the object of 食 in the sense of "eat."  The scarcity of such examples hardly means it's an exception. After all, cross-linguistically, the verb "eat" and its counterparts display no such restrictions. The particular restriction in question probably reflects a strategy to avoid character-induced ambiguity, but that ambiguity is eliminated when the eater is a beast or beast-like.  Attested examples indicate that 食人 cannot be a grammatical anomaly.




Skatinginbc said:


> 追 "chase": [+ movement (going after), - passivity]
> 從 "follow": [+ movement (going after), + passivity] ==> 花蕊 "跟從" 店小二的過程是被動的, 被 "牽著鼻子走" 的.
> Modern English _follow_ (從) < Old English _folgian_ 'to go after; to accompany (especially as a disciple); to serve, go with as an attendant' < Proto-Germanic _fulgijaną_ .
> Modern English _follower_ (從者) < Old English _folgere _'retainer, servant, disciple, successor'
> 
> "Passivity" is a distinctive semantic feature of 從.  Words have two kinds of meaning: _denotative_ (e.g., "to go after") and _connotative_ (e.g., "passivity").  The emotional and imaginative association of "passivity" surrounding the word 從 was so strong that it underwent metaphorical extension to "obedience" (順從、服從).
> 
> "_Rules of thumb_" that help us identify "passivity" of a social role in a certain social function are critical in deciphering the word 從.



The restriction surrounding 從, I agree, is similarly imposed to avoid character-induced ambiguity. 莊子's example is significant in this respect, in that the "從" in the context unambiguously means "to follow"; it cannot mean 'cause to follow" or "lead." If 從者 meant the people who led the procession, how come 莊子 looked back at them? By adhering to the claim that people lower in rank follow those high in rank,  it can be predicted that 莊子 was superior to the ones behind him. But is it really the case? That's the question.


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> By adhering to the claim that people lower in rank follow those high in rank,  it can be predicted that 莊子 was superior to the ones behind him. But is it really the case? That's the question.


It is strongly implied.  If that is not the case, then it is 用詞不當 because "從" connotes "passivity."

Rule #1: 有求於人者 (e.g.,  花蕊需要一個房間, 花蕊需要知道哪一個空房她可以使用, 花蕊需要知道到空房的路徑) 易陷入被動處境.
Rule #2:  受脅被困者 (e.g., 人質) 易陷入被動處境.
Rule #3:  地位低者 (e.g., 侍從) 易陷入被動處境.

"莊子送葬"  的 context 沒提到誰有需求或誰受威脅, 因而強烈暗示 "地位高低" (social status in that particular social function, e.g., 孝子地位高於其他親友).


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

We don't know from the passage whether he was a relative of the deceased.


----------



## Skatinginbc

I didn't say he was.  I only said the text strongly implied that he had a higher status than the "從者"  he was speaking to.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

庄子送葬，过惠子之墓，顾谓从者
一般理解，意思是：
庄子给（某个亲戚朋友）送葬，（带着几个随从），路过惠子的墓，庄子对随从说。

送葬的，未必是亲人，也可以是朋友。就是参加葬礼并把棺材送到墓穴。


----------

